Ask HN: Why is there no social media all in one/aggregator apps? - stirrat
======
kickscondor
There is. [http://fraidyc.at/](http://fraidyc.at/)

~~~
stirrat
Thanks! Any options optimized to mobile?

~~~
kickscondor
Not yet. I am hoping to work on this over the holiday.

~~~
stirrat
Let me know how it goes/if you need any help (I design buildings but can also
do a little front end ux and engineering)

